
Senators demand answers over Chinese 'spy chip' - anon49124
https://www.engadget.com/2018/10/10/senators-demand-answers-for-china-spy-chip-claims/
======
craftyguy
When is the last time that someone answering "senators' demands for answers"
has resulted in anything remotely punitive or (socially) productive? It seems
that it is only productive for fanning political campaign fires and 'news'
outlets.. so I'd honestly like to know when, if ever, this has been productive
in other ways that actually matter.

------
seniorivn
The worst case would be if it's true, but Blomberg journalists did a bad job
and everyone will assume the hack didn't happened

------
anon49124
I'm still on the fence as to the veracity of this story. ~ 60% true, 40% maybe
not so.

~~~
julienreszka
It's true but there are Chinese that infiltrated this place and are censoring
this stuff

~~~
anon49124
The reason for the suspicions are the counter stories about Bloomberg having
"only one source" (not 17) and a story about Bloomberg's pattern of writing
negative stories about Apple. So it introduces some (legit?) FUD: reporter
personal beef/s, hate on the megacorp or legit stories stretching the truth.

Either way, I hope some definitive, well-sourced, highly-documented stories
come out from The Intercept or similar to clear up the dis/misinformation.

